# Internet mehrmals am Tag weg!



## Xzyri (19. April 2015)

Nabend,
 
Ich habe ein Problem, was schon einige Zeit besteht. Mehrmals am Tag kommt die Meldung, wenn ich mit der PlayStation 4 spiele, das kein Lan Kabel verbunden ist. Nach nichtmal einer Sekunde ist es wieder da. Ich habe schon andere Kabel angeschlossen, habe die anderen Anschlüsse am Router getestet, aber das Problem bleibt. Auch am PC habe ich bei Diablo 3 oft, das daß Spiel erst hängt, und dann die Verbindung getrennt wird. In einem anderen Forum hat ein User geschrieben, das die PS4 für milisekunden den Router nicht erkennt, und das man den Router updaten soll. Ich bin bei Kabel Deutschland, und der Router aktualisiert sich selbst, und hat wohl vor kurzem ein neues Update bekommen. Modell ist CVE-30360 und Version 4.2.8.9! Jetzt habe ich gelesen, das seit dem Update einige Leute Internet Probleme haben. Habe auch schon öfter bei Kabel Deutschland angerufen, aber gebracht hat es nichts.
 
 
Ist vielleicht noch jemand bei Kabel Deutschland, und hat/hatte das Problem, und eine Lösung? Nervt schon ein wenig, weil man kann zwar spielen, aber bei Spielen wie Destiny, wo man online sein muss, fliegt man direkt aus dem Spiel, wenn das Internet auch nur für einen Wimpernschlag weg ist. 
 
Vielen Dank schonmal im vorraus
 
Peter


----------



## spectrumizer (19. April 2015)

Ja, ich bin auch bei Kabel Deutschland und habe ebenfalls das Hitron CVE-30360 Modem / Router. Vor ein paar Monaten hatte ich das gleiche Problem, was dann aber wieder von selbst verschwunden ist und seither nie wieder auftauchte. Ich denke, dass hier das Modem wohl irgendwelche internen Sachen macht, die irgendwie mit Updates zu tun haben.


----------



## Xzyri (21. April 2015)

Naja, bei mir hört es nicht wirklich auf. Und wenn man denkt, es ist vorbei, zockt man an der PS4 und peng, wieder kommt die Anzeige. ^^ Also gestern hatte ich es noch. Hattest du Kontakt mit Kabel Deutschland, oder hast du einfach nur abgewartet?


----------



## Thoor (21. April 2015)

Da ich aus der Schweiz komme kann ich Kabel Deutschland leider nicht beurteilen. Ich selbst bin hier bei Swisscom, wir haben öfters Ausfälle bei denen das Problem beim Provider liegt. Vor ca. 2 Wochen hatten wir z.B. den ganzen Freitag Nachmittag kein Internet. Kann also gut sein, dass auch bei dir das Problem beim Provider liegt.

 

Ich habe bis vor einem halben Jahr auch solche Internet Macken gehabt, musste aber öfters auch den Router neustarten. Ich habe dann beim Support auf einen Techniker vor Ort bestanden, da mit einem anderen Gateway Gerät das Problem nicht auftrat. Da Swisscom TV aber einen Swisscom Router benötigt, musste ich gezwungenermassen den Swisscom Router verwenden. Der Techniker meinte dann nach knapp 5 Minuten Bestandesaufnahme das der Router unmöglich mit meinem Netzwerk klar kommen könne. Der Router sei für 1-2 WLAN Devices und 1-3 PCs gedacht. Bei mir hängen aber NAS, ca. 6 Spielekonsolen, diverse Rechner und nochn Server dran. Ich habe dann kostenlos den Glasfaserrouter erhalten der bei uns auch mit Kupfer kompatibel ist. Seit diesem Zeitpunkt habe ich absolut keine Probleme mehr (ausser die Provider Probleme)

 

Ich würde also nochmals beim Provider anrufen und etwas Druck machen. Allenfalls kannst du auch mal den Router auf eigene Faust austauschen.


----------



## spectrumizer (22. April 2015)

Naja, bei mir hört es nicht wirklich auf. Und wenn man denkt, es ist vorbei, zockt man an der PS4 und peng, wieder kommt die Anzeige. ^^ Also gestern hatte ich es noch. Hattest du Kontakt mit Kabel Deutschland, oder hast du einfach nur abgewartet?

 
Ich hatte dann irgendwann bei denen nachts um 3 angerufen, weil ich noch n Film übers Netzwerk auf dem TV schauen wollte und der TV ständig die Meldung gebracht hat "Netzwerkkabel wurde entfernt" und somit der Film immer abgebrochen ist.
Der Techniker am Telefon konnte von seiner Seite aus nichts feststellen und hat dann auch gemeint, dass ich mal noch 1-2 Tage warten soll und wenn es sich dann immernoch nicht gebessert hat, soll ich mich nochmal melden und einen Technikertermin vereinbaren.
Also gesagt, getan ... Allerdings ist das Problem dann seit dem nächsten Tag - bis heute - nicht mehr aufgetreten. Problem hat sich quasi von selbst gelöst. Aber so wie das bei dir klingt, würde ich auch bei KD anrufen und auf einen Techniker / Modemwechsel bestehen. Das Problem ist: Du wirst zu 99.9% wieder genau das gleiche Modem bekommen, Hitron CVE-30360.

[...] Da Swisscom TV aber einen Swisscom Router benötigt, musste ich gezwungenermassen den Swisscom Router verwenden. [...]
 
Ich würde also nochmals beim Provider anrufen und etwas Druck machen. Allenfalls kannst du auch mal den Router auf eigene Faust austauschen.

Bei Kabel Deutschland ist es genauso. Es ist ein Kabelanschluss und man kann dort leider nicht einfach so ein eigenes Kabelmodem (was auch gleichzeitig der "Router", der TV-Receiver und Telefonverteiler ist) anschließen. Das geht zwar technisch, man kommt damit jedoch nicht online, weil die MAC des Modems bei KD freigeschaltet werden muss. Und AFAIK machen die das leider nicht einfach so.


----------



## heinzelmännchen (27. April 2015)

Solche Probleme kenn ich.

 

Ich bin bei Unitymedia (Telefon+Internet) und manchmal ist zack! - Internet und Telefon für 5-10 Sec weg. Dann verbindet sich der PC via WLAN wieder mitm Internet und weiter gehts.

 

Habe auch schon zig mal angerufen, aber die können an der Leitung per Ferndiagnose nix feststellen. Das dauert beim Kundendienst auch immer ne halbe Ewigkeit, bis die verstanden haben, dass die Ausfälle so kurz sind, dass ich nicht anrufen kann, während die Störung besteht.

 

Bei mir liegts denke ich auch am Kabelmodem, der Kontakt von PC, Smartphone etc zum Router bricht nämlich nicht ab.

 

Und da die nix finden, wird mir nur angeboten einen Techniker auf meine Kosten zu schicken, na danke :/

 

 

Ich wünsch Dir auf jeden Fall Glück, dass das Problem kulant behoben wird^^


----------



## eMJay (28. April 2015)

Wieso benutzt ihr alle den Schrott eigentlich. Schließt doch mal an das Modem einen anständigen Router dran. 

 

Wenn es nur bei WLAN ist evtl. automatischen Kanal wechsel abschalten.


----------



## Tikume (28. April 2015)

Naja, Du kannst ja nicht bei jedem Provider ein beliebiges Modem dran hängen. Ev. lohnt es sich aber beim Provider nach einem Ersatz zu fragen.


----------



## eMJay (28. April 2015)

Ich rede nicht vom Modem sondern vom Router. Das sind 2 verschiedene Sachen. 

Ganz davon abgesehen kann man immer noch was dazwischen hängen was die Verwaltung im Netzwerk übernimmt

 

Modem -> Router mit WLAN und DHCP -> alle anderen Geräte.


----------



## Thoor (28. April 2015)

Bei uns ist es so dass dir der Provider (Swisscom) eine Box gibt. Diese Box enthält ein integriertes Modem, den Router selber, die komplette VoIP Telefonie inkl. QoS und allem drum und dran. Wie gerne würde ich dieses Schrottteil bridgen und einen anständigen Gateway (SOPHOS UTM, etc.) anschliessen. Das geht aber leider nicht weil unser Swisscom TV, bzw. die Telefone nur mit genau dieser vom Provider vorgegebenen Konstellation funktionieren. Ändere ich schon nur die DHCP Range um eine IP Adresse läuft der Fernseher schon nicht mehr. Das wird in Deutschland vermutlich nicht gross anders sein.

 

Und zudem hat unsere Swisscom das ehrgeizige Ziel bis 2016 die gesammte analoge Telefonie abzustellen. Die komplette Telefonie soll dann nur noch via VoIP möglich sein. Will gar nicht wissen was da noch alles schief gehen wird


----------



## Tikume (29. April 2015)

Ich rede nicht vom Modem sondern vom Router. Das sind 2 verschiedene Sachen. 

Ganz davon abgesehen kann man immer noch was dazwischen hängen was die Verwaltung im Netzwerk übernimmt

 

Modem -> Router mit WLAN und DHCP -> alle anderen Geräte. 

 

Nicht unbedingt, ausserdem sehe ich gerade nicht den Vorteil hier noch ein Gerät dazwischen zu hängen.


----------



## eMJay (29. April 2015)

In der Regel kann man die Router Funktion abschalten und was dazwischen hängen.  Wenn es ein Modem mit Router ist.  Ein reines Modem braucht sowieso einen Router wenn man mehr als ein Gerät Zuhause hat. Telefone können weiter am Modem hängen.

Wenn man einen Router dazwischen schaltet hat es den Vorteil dass die verlorene Verbindung nur zw. Modem und Router entsteht und keine Meldung erscheint kein Netzwerkkabel angeschlossen man bekommt vllt. einen Lag und das wars. So meine Theorie.  

@ thoor evtl.  Falls es sich um einen ip-tv receiver handelt hat dieser einen feste IP und verwendet keinen DHCP dann muss er an den neuen Router angepasst werden.


----------



## Thoor (29. April 2015)

@ thoor evtl. Falls es sich um einen ip-tv receiver handelt hat dieser einen feste IP und verwendet keinen DHCP dann muss er an den neuen Router angepasst werden.

 

Nope daran liegts nicht. Die TV Box braucht zwingend den Provider Router da dort auch die gesammte Authentifizierung weitergeroutet wird zum Provider. Es gibt einige wenige Router die inoffiziell funktionieren, aber 300 Euro für nen Versuch sind mir dann doch zuviel, zumal es mit der Glasfaserbox ganz ordentlich läuft.

 

Eine Möglichkeit wäre natürlich eine DMZ einzurichten und den Traffic zu splitten. Ist mir aber für meinen Anschluss zuhause zuviel Aufwand, da würde ich vorher den Provider wechseln


----------

